# Bundle up its cold



## mtlogcabin




----------



## steveray

50 here this AM with about an inch of rain with an expected high of 12 tomorrow...it was -10 on Saturday morning.....Welcome to the weather rollercoaster!


----------



## FM William Burns

20" in 24 hours. Actual -9 with wind chill of -34 and heading further down till Wednesday.


----------



## chris kennedy

I know this will get no sympathy from you northerns but it will be 42 here in the am. Gonna have to wear long pants. I only wear long pants to weddings and funerals.


----------



## FM William Burns

I remember the 30's in WPB and it's a bone chilling cold down there when it gets below the 50's

I'm seriously considering moving back


----------



## High Desert

We had our cold spell 2 weeks ago. Minus 14. It's a spingtime 18 degress right now.


----------



## RJJ

It is 44 and no coat today!:smile:


----------



## mn joe

It was -27 this morning.  It will be at least 50 degrees warmer by Friday and it still won't be above freezing.

Joe


----------



## jar546

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> I know this will get no sympathy from you northerns but it will be 42 here in the am. Gonna have to wear long pants. *I only wear long pants to weddings and funerals*.


  And for cold weather.  Crazy weather you're having down there with temps that low


----------



## JPohling

its our normal 72


----------



## mtlogcabin

Hope I am not breaking any forum rules about politics. Just thought it was funny.


----------



## steveray

No offense here.....Although I would prefer it with just "politician"


----------



## RJJ

He was just scratching something!:grin: Use your imagination. Everything must stay warm!


----------



## north star

*= + = + =*

In conjunction with what the Forum owner has requested, sometime

back I asked that a certain Forum member not list any jokes /

humor relating to politics or religion........That Forum member also

listed a joke that was politically based.

To comply with what Jeff requires of the Forum members /

Sawhorses / visitors,  ...*PLEASE* do not list any jokes / humor /

other that is politically / religiously based.......IMO, this is a 

reasonable request in an attempt to keep the devisiveness

down to a minimum.

Let the stoning begin...    

*= + = + =*


----------



## Builder Bob

Thin skinned???


----------



## north star

*[ = = ]*





> "Thin skinned???"


Nope !........Just trying to politely remind folksto adhere to what our Forum owner has requested.  

No disrespect intended to anyone !



*[ = = ]*


----------



## ICE

Only 73 today and chilly tomorrow at 68.


----------



## ICE

north star said:
			
		

> *[ = = ]*Nope !........Just trying to politely remind folks
> 
> to adhere to what our Forum owner has requested.
> 
> No disrespect intended to anyone !
> 
> 
> 
> *[ = = ]*


If it would make you feel any better, I think you are entitled to a Republican joke.  Oh wait a minute, if you are a republican you already know that you are entitled.


----------



## jpranch

I helped a friend move last weekend. He moved from Maryland to Fort Smith Montana. Take a look on the map! It was a cold move to say the least. We waited for the sun to come up before unloading the Uhaul.The high that day was -8.


----------



## mark handler

Today

High 68 degrees Low 48,

Massive swing.....


----------



## mtlogcabin

Think of all the news reports you may have heard over the last couple of days and the amount of notice we had about the cold front moving through

125 years ago this info was not possible

http://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/blizzard-brings-tragedy-to-northwest-plains


----------



## RJJ

Yep MT I agree! A point and click and you can see what is happing in other parts. Stay warm! It was -3 this morning.


----------



## Mech

I heard a joke this morning similar to the one MT mentioned in post #11, except it was a lawyer walking down the street.  There's nothing in the rules about lawyers, is there?


----------



## FM William Burns

As a moderator it remains difficult to view each and every thread....so please keep the jokes in proper context amongst our happy, happy, happy place here


----------



## cda

It's so cold;;;;

http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/08/us/weather-freeze-polar-vortex-jokes/index.html?c=homepage-t&page=1


----------



## Builder Bob

Interesting to note, that in our jurisdiction, we only had four sprinkler pipes to burst from the freezing weather.... 3 dry systems and one anti-freeze system


----------



## cda

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> Interesting to note, that in our jurisdiction, we only had four sprinkler pipes to burst from the freezing weather.... 3 dry systems and one anti-freeze system


We had two

They should have used a better grade of whiskey!!!


----------



## jpranch

You bet! Fort Smith Montana. -24 standing temp last weekend. You can see the Bighorn Range in the background.

View attachment 978


View attachment 978


/monthly_2014_01/572953d091d48_2014-01-0514.03.16.jpg.7a259391d6af4b0ef6d12434c53be085.jpg


----------



## RJJ

I had one! The day after a flow test on a dry alteration. Then found the compressor was cooked!


----------



## mark handler

Next week's forecast for So. California, 80 plus... got to make sure the ice cream is stocked up.....


----------



## cda

Ok who has the record low temp for today 1/27??

37 and very windy


----------



## mark handler

55 degrees as a low in LA burrrrr


----------



## JAT

38 at 12:01 AM  6:00 AM 14 and falling to -10 tonight


----------



## jpranch

-4 here this morning! Brrrrr


----------



## Mac

Game over - JPR wins!


----------



## jpranch

Not so fast... It's colder in the Dakotas and all along the midwest up on the Canadian border! I saw temps as low as -24!


----------



## Builder Bob

only 63 here today


----------



## fatboy

16 right now, wind chill makes -4........down to 2 overnight, before any chill factor...........


----------



## Alias

-9, wind chill -30 to -35, 90% chance of snow.  All the schools are closed.  Neighbor says it is the worst he's seen it 20 or so years, and he grew up here.   brrrrrrr!

Sue, in the frozen UP


----------



## mn joe

-18 officially in Minneapolis.  -21 on my porch thermometer.  It's supposed to be colder tonight.


----------



## cda

Hear the Great Lakes are the most frozen they have been in awhile


----------



## jpranch

11:10am Mountain Time!

View attachment 989


View attachment 989


/monthly_2014_01/COLD.jpg.19656fc6433fe21e8770594acbfc5713.jpg


----------



## steveray

We finally got above freezing for the first time in about 2 weeks I think.....It's awesome!


----------



## cda

Crop circles!!

Now "snow rollers"!!    I thank the zombies are among us. I need to recharge the batteries on my zombie detector.

http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/us/2014/01/28/dnt-ohio-snow-rollers-appear.wbns.html?c=homepage-t


----------



## jpranch

-3 here this morning with a projected high of +24! We are having a heat wave!!!


----------



## cda

jpranch said:
			
		

> -3 here this morning with a projected high of +24! We are having a heat wave!!!


Which way are the cows facing???


----------



## jpranch

cda said:
			
		

> Which way are the cows facing???


It depends. What religion are they?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 993


View attachment 993


/monthly_2014_01/572953d0bf009_Cow-Copy.jpg.b963bc28f029f9b4597a41a5760fe8d6.jpg


----------



## Alias

Heikinpäivä festival was last Saturday.  There were also 40 +/- folks who decided to take a dip in the Portage Canal.  My friend and I watched from the warm dining room of the Ramada Inn.  :grin:

View attachment 994


http://www.uppermichiganssource.com/news/story.aspx?id=998881#.UuhBorQo61sSue
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 994


/monthly_2014_01/0125141520.jpg.e2d628a8c330b5726fd592b92cfca252.jpg


----------



## mark handler

Alias said:
			
		

> Heikinpäivä festival was last Saturday.  There were also 40 +/- folks who decided to take a dip in the Portage Canal.  My friend and I watched from the warm dining room of the Ramada Inn.  :grin:Sue


Got soft living in CA


----------



## Alias

mark handler said:
			
		

> Got soft living in CA


You betcha!   There were snowmobiles traversing the Portage Canal too.  It seems that at least a few go through the ice on the canal every year.  I swear, too many people swimming in the shallow end of the gene pool.........:wstupid

Sue


----------



## mark handler

Alias said:
			
		

> You betcha!   There were snowmobiles traversing the Portage Canal too.  It seems that at least a few go through the ice on the canal every year.  I swear, too many people swimming in the shallow end of the gene pool.........:wstupid   Sue


Maybe the gene pool will get smaller...they can blame it on cold water.... everything gets smaller in cold water


----------



## jpranch

mark handler said:
			
		

> Maybe the gene pool will get smaller...they can blame it on cold water.... everything gets smaller in cold water


Speak for yourself! LOL! :lol:


----------



## RJJ

I am tired of the cold, snow & ice. Caught a fish on Saturday and had to defrost him before he could be gutted.


----------



## Alias

Okay, here is Lake Superior at Eagle River, Keweenaw Peninsula, MI on  Tuesday, 02-04-14.  I as up there for a job interview for building  inspector.

View attachment 998


View attachment 998


/monthly_2014_02/572953d182f0a_LakeSuperior02-04-14b.jpg.8ad5fd756ed185ccc83775b52ffec861.jpg


----------



## Alias

delete delete

View attachment 999


View attachment 999


/monthly_2014_02/572953d186ae1_LakeGitchagumee.jpg.7ac7488901df6ed247e397240a0a0757.jpg


----------



## Alias

cda said:
			
		

> Hear the Great Lakes are the most frozen they have been in awhile


Okay, here is Lake Superior at Eagle River, Keweenaw Peninsula, MI on Tuesday, 02-04-14.  I was up there for a job interview for building inspector.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1000


View attachment 1001


Same beach in October.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2267

	

		
			
		

		
	
Sorry for the duplicate posts, pictures aren't inserting inline in order.  First two had broken links and pictures didn't open.Sue
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1000


View attachment 1001


/monthly_2014_02/572953d18effe_LakeSuperior02-04-14a.jpg.1a91c12c660f2f623b82f4e7c57b5c6b.jpg

/monthly_2014_02/572953d19153f_LakeSuperior02-04-14b.jpg.aadf329b2eb976712a198e4293c17a71.jpg


----------



## cda

Alias said:
			
		

> Okay, here is Lake Superior at Eagle River, Keweenaw Peninsula, MI on Tuesday, 02-04-14.  I was up there for a job interview for building inspector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2268
> 
> 
> View attachment 2269
> 
> 
> Same beach in October.
> 
> View attachment 2267
> 
> 
> Sorry for the duplicate posts, pictures aren't inserting inline in order.  First two had broken links and pictures didn't open.
> 
> Sue


Do they have marked or unmarked snowmobiles for inspections


----------



## jpranch

Dam, -30 this morning at the ranch.


----------



## cda

jpranch said:
			
		

> Dam, -30 this morning at the ranch.


Have the cows gone south for the winter?


----------



## Alias

cda said:
			
		

> Do they have marked or unmarked snowmobiles for inspections


LOL.......


----------



## cda

Alias said:
			
		

> LOL.......


Need to ask about working conditons and perks


----------



## north star

*~ ~** ~ ! ~** ~ ~*



How did the interview go for you Ms. Sue ?

*~ ~ **~ ! ~** ~ ~*


----------



## north star

*% - - - - %*



cda,

Just 7 more replies and you will become our 1st Forum [ regular ]

with 6,000 postings........Just 7 more...    

*% - - - - %*


----------



## kyhowey

So I got my truck stuck on ice/snow today and had to pulled out by the builder.  I was hoping to pocket the favor I did for him last week for a much longer time.


----------



## Alias

north star said:
			
		

> *~ ~** ~ ! ~** ~ ~*
> 
> How did the interview go for you Ms. Sue ?
> 
> *~ ~ **~ ! ~** ~ ~*


north star,

Keweenaw interview went well.  Unfortunately, it is a very part part-time job.  $50 + mileage per inspection, $200 per permit.  They issued 34 permits last year.  I'll take it if offered but will need another job to support myself.

I also did a phone interview for the Code Enforcement position in the City of Bay City, MI.  This one went very well I think.  I am waiting to find out if I will have a face to face interview.  I have to thank mmmarvel for this lead and his posting of all the job openings in the employment section!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed........

Sue


----------



## ICE

Alias said:
			
		

> north star,Keweenaw interview went well.  Unfortunately, it is a very part part-time job.  $50 + mileage per inspection, $200 per permit.  They issued 34 permits last year.
> 
> Sue


A $200 limit means no more than four inspections.....how often does that happen?


----------



## jpranch

Alias said:
			
		

> north star,Keweenaw interview went well.  Unfortunately, it is a very part part-time job.  $50 + mileage per inspection, $200 per permit.  They issued 34 permits last year.  I'll take it if offered but will need another job to support myself.
> 
> I also did a phone interview for the Code Enforcement position in the City of Bay City, MI.  This one went very well I think.  I am waiting to find out if I will have a face to face interview.  I have to thank mmmarvel for this lead and his posting of all the job openings in the employment section!
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed........
> 
> Sue


Here's wishing you the very best!     :cowboy:cheers


----------



## mark handler

Darn

54 degrees as a low today

83 degrees as a high

rough life.....


----------



## ICE

mark handler said:
			
		

> Darn 54 degrees as a low today
> 
> 83 degrees as a high
> 
> rough life.....


I'll be glad when this heat wave is over and we get back to 72°


----------



## mark handler

Next week mid - 70's


----------



## fatboy

We might hit 60 tomorrow.......


----------



## jpranch

Snow again last night. Have to haul my horse to the vet this morning. I hate pulling a trailer on snow covered roads!


----------



## cda

jpranch said:
			
		

> Snow again last night. Have to haul my horse to the vet this morning. I hate pulling a trailer on snow covered roads!


Most peopl use a truck to pull a trailer

how about just ride the horse to the vet???


----------



## cda

L.G. may need some snoe shovels set Boston way


----------



## Alias

ICE said:
			
		

> A $200 limit means no more than four inspections.....how often does that happen?


County policy, $50 to issue permit.   Footing, interior, and final are the three required inspections.   Things are different here in the UP......

Sue


----------



## jpranch

cda said:
			
		

> Most peopl use a truck to pull a trailerhow about just ride the horse to the vet???


Wish I could ride him. He ain't feeling to great.


----------



## ICE

In California chill factor is a restaurant.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chill-Factor-Yogurt-Lounge/161770337687


----------



## Alias

Oh goody, we have blizzard warnings from 7 pm on 2/20 to 10 pm 2/21.  It was 36 today.

Sue


----------



## ICE

http://www.wimp.com/snowdramatization/


----------



## jpranch

ICE, That is funny as heck!!! Laughed my backside off! Thanks!


----------



## Alias

ICE -

LOL!

Blizzard warnings were extended through midnight last night.  It has finally stopped snowing for a day!

Next chapter - Return of the Polar Vortex!  :mrgreen:

Sue


----------



## jpranch

Ok, here you go, the view from my office. It was like that for half the day!

View attachment 1013


View attachment 1013


/monthly_2014_02/572953d1bd34c_image(14).jpg.880c17519f0c53185269c2b393099273.jpg


----------



## mtlogcabin

JAR

Be careful when you go out.


----------



## FM William Burns

I'm done with snow.........Florida, Arizona or Calafornia....or bust!


----------



## Alias

They came through and cut back the snow piles/drifts so that the road is back to 2 lanes.  They left me this little present:

View attachment 1015


Its the snow boulder to the left of the bank.  It was plopped in front of my pickup.  Oy vey, it was a pain to move!Sue
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1015


/monthly_2014_02/0225141457.jpg.104f13f38da1d67c8efb3db394e5d088.jpg


----------

